# Had to share!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

This is Fergie almost 3 weeks now. My bottle baby. Completely see me as her mommy.  
Btw she wears a diaper when in the house at night 
Call me crazy!!
lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Aww really cute


----------



## amandaharms8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Love it! I had a bottle baby when I was little and she slept with me to! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

amandaharms8 said:


> Love it! I had a bottle baby when I was little and she slept with me to!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I can see me doing that. :ROFL:

Do you cut a hole for the tail or something? How does one put a diaper on a baby goat?

I might do that for the 1st couple of nights just for fun.

My 2 dogs that sleep w/me will be thinking "what the Heck?!"

They are both small gentle dogs.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't cut a hole cause if not perfect can leak. Nothing like seeing a goat in a diaper size 2/3 works pretty good lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We put a onesie on are bottle fed baby it holds the diaper in place


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Never would I call you crazy, I would say you sure love your goats, and that is what counts. 

Adorable picture, looks like that baby is trying to bribe you with cuteness.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Precious!


----------

